# Reserve Hunt



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

How'd you guys do? I was successful Fish Point second day. Daughter was unsuccessful Shiawassee youth. Haven't heard how the rest of the crew did 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Unsuccessful at Harsens


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Mine says successfull at PM
What now? That mean no bingo draw?
This is my first reserved hunt.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Divers Down said:


> Mine says successfull at PM
> What now? That mean no bingo draw?
> This is my first reserved hunt.


Now you show up to that draw to then be able to participate in that PM draw. It's a chance to draw for the ability to draw.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Unsuccessful as usual lol


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I drew for second day at Shiawassee.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

0 for 2 so far, waiting on others...


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

I was unsuccessful 
Son was successful


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Successful for the 1st time in a LONG time. 2nd weekend Sat pm at Shi. Waiting to hear from the rest of the group. Hoping someone drew 1st weekend.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

My wife and I both drew second weekend at shiawassee. My buddy drew first weekend at shiawassee. Should be fun!


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

I drew success at Shiawassee 10/16 AM. Never been there and have no idea how it works but should be fun.


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

I was successful for second Saturday pm at NP
Dad was successful for first Sunday AM at NP
Still waiting on 2 others.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No joy at Harsens.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Success for 2nd Saturday PM at SRSGA.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow I did really good!! My grandson was successful for the youth draw and I was successful for Oct 10 (second day)


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

1 for 4. Saturday the 9th at Shiawassee am. Steve


----------



## ikesnipecity (Jun 28, 2016)

fish point second saturday PM, Shi second saturday PM


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Yes to first Sunday pm hunt


----------



## Indybleck (Jun 7, 2006)

So far 1-2, opening morning NP, haven't heard from our other son. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

opening morning, shi


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

What if winners don’t show up? Do leftovers get to draw at the end?


----------



## Madder53 (Dec 4, 2019)

No luck. What can ya do though!


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Is your daughter even big enough to shoot a shotgun? I remember you posting a duck hunting trip and I thought she was really little?


Not yet, but hoping she’ll be ready to start that next spring on turkey. For now she’s just excited to ride the ferry, do the bingo, set decoys and handle the dog. I bring her on as many adventures as I can. From camping in the snow at 14 degrees for Black lake sturgeon, to camping in the parking lot at 80 degrees for Managed unit Teal




















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

LumberJ said:


> Not yet, but hoping she’ll be ready to start that next spring on turkey. For now she’s just excited to ride the ferry, do the bingo, set decoys and handle the dog. I bring her on as many adventures as I can. From camping in the snow at 14 degrees for Black lake sturgeon, to camping in the parking lot at 80 degrees for Managed unit Teal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do the same stuff with my boys that are 6 and 3 and my almost 1 year old daughter. I didn’t think about entering them in the reserved youth hunt because I thought it was reserved for youth hunters. Seems wrong to take a hunt away from a teenage kid so me, a 30 year old, can shoot ducks during the youth hunt while my kid that drew the hunt can’t even shoot a shotgun yet. This is only my second year applying for reserved hunts, but if that’s how the youth hunt is supposed to work, I’ll be applying for my 6 year old, 3 year old, and 1 year old next year so dad can get some extra trigger time in.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I do the same stuff with my boys that are 6 and 3 and my almost 1 year old daughter. I didn’t think about entering them in the reserved youth hunt because I thought it was reserved for youth hunters. Seems wrong to take a hunt away from a teenage kid so me, a 30 year old, can shoot ducks during the youth hunt while my kid that drew the hunt can’t even shoot a shotgun yet. This is only my second year applying for reserved hunts, but if that’s how the youth hunt is supposed to work, I’ll be applying for my 6 year old, 3 year old, and 1 year old next year so dad can get some extra trigger time in.


This is my first year applying for the reserved hunts. I don't see it as just for Youths to shoot ducks, I see it as a special spot for them to experience a hunt in a way that will help light that fire. You should definitely put in for your kiddos next season! My daughter didn't gun on the Youth early season either, but she was excited to get up early to watch wood ducks bomb into our spread for her Veteran Grandpa to dust a limit.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

LumberJ said:


> This is my first year applying for the reserved hunts. I don't see it as just for Youths to shoot ducks, I see it as a special spot for them to experience a hunt in a way that will help light that fire. You should definitely put in for your kiddos next season! My daughter didn't gun on the Youth early season either, but she was excited to get up early to watch wood ducks bomb into our spread for her Veteran Grandpa to dust a limit.


Those are some interesting mental gymnastics you are performing. You stole a hunt from some other kids so that you, *an adult*, could shoot ducks.

If it was really all about her "experiencing a hunt" you could have taken her to a different place that wasn't reserved for kids that weekend. 

Just be honest and say you used her as a second chance for you to hunt a managed area on the opening weekend.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Put it this way. A youth draws a reserve hunt but still has to have an adult with them. Each youth has a chance just like all others that put in. I don’t see this as stealing a hunt and it’s legal. Some of you seem butt hurt.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

ih772 said:


> Those are some interesting mental gymnastics you are performing. You stole a hunt from some other kids so that you, *an adult*, could shoot ducks.
> 
> If it was really all about her "experiencing a hunt" you could have taken her to a different place that wasn't reserved for kids that weekend.
> 
> Just be honest and say you used her as a second chance for you to hunt a managed area on the opening weekend.


What's there to "steal?" She's eligible to draw and is excited about going. We were either going to tent camp next to spot A like the last several years, or in this case try something new for her to experience. She will be a participant in the hunt in every-single-way except for pulling the actual trigger. And even there she'll likely be slinging rubber rounds from her pop-gun 🤣


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

LumberJ said:


> What's there to "steal?" She's eligible to draw and is excited about going. We were either going to tent camp next to spot A like the last several years, or in this case try something new for her to experience. She will be a participant in the hunt in every-single-way except for pulling the actual trigger. And even there she'll likely be slinging rubber rounds from her pop-gun 🤣


BRO.
Its a youth hunt. If your daughter isn't hunting in it, then you shouldn't either. PERIOD.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

LumberJ said:


> What's there to "steal?" She's eligible to draw and is excited about going. We were either going to tent camp next to spot A like the last several years, or in this case try something new for her to experience. She will be a participant in the hunt in every-single-way except for pulling the actual trigger. And even there she'll likely be slinging rubber rounds from her pop-gun 🤣



But J some of these guys have kids that are older and they neeeeeeed to pull that trigger, and they can only do it at the managed units! Can't you see how much you are screwing them by exposing your daugter to new experiences!?!?!?!


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

lefty421 said:


> BRO.
> Its a youth hunt. If your daughter isn't hunting in it, then you shouldn't either. PERIOD.


The Youth hunt was Sept 18-19.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

ajkulish said:


> But J some of these guys have kids that are older and they neeeeeeed to pull that trigger, and they can only do it at the managed units! Can't you see how much you are screwing them by exposing your daugter to new experiences!?!?!?!


ha! As you already know, I could easily shoot a limit on my own opening day at a number of my other spots. I'm going to have to drive further, sit longer, and work harder to do the Harsens draw with my daughter...but I know it'll be worth it when she (hopefully) sees the kind of duck show that we've experienced out there. Some guys seem to think the killing is the only meaningful part of it for youth hunters


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

LumberJ said:


> ha! As you already know, I could easily shoot a limit on my own opening day at a number of my other spots. I'm going to have to drive further, sit longer, and work harder to do the Harsens draw with my daughter...but I know it'll be worth it when she (hopefully) sees the kind of duck show that we've experienced out there. Some guys seem to think the killing is the only meaningful part of it for youth hunters


dont listen to naysayers. 

as a youth i loved opening afternoon when i drew as a kid. my dad even fibbed (statute of limitations i hope) and said i was 12 when i was really 10yr old. i went thru hunters safety early.....my dad cut the stock on my H&R 20 and my first hunt was NQPT at 10 years old. my first duck was 2 hooded merganzers with 1 shot (they were taking off running on the water). I shot at the lead duck and killed the last 2. lol. make those memories with her...you only get a couple shots at making them til they are all growed up.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> dont listen to naysayers.
> 
> as a youth i loved opening afternoon when i drew as a kid. my dad even fibbed (statute of limitations i hope) and said i was 12 when i was really 10yr old. i went thru hunters safety early.....my dad cut the stock on my H&R 20 and my first hunt was NQPT at 10 years old. my first duck was 2 hooded merganzers with 1 shot (they were taking off running on the water. I shot at the lead duck and killed the last 2. lol. make those memories with her...you only get a couple shots at making them til they are all growed up.


I agree with SK. Go enjoy her special day dad. She may never win a reserved hunt again. Don't forget the snacks and here favorite drink. And remember, when she is ready to go, its time to go.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

J-Man just send it with her. Anyone giving negativity is forgetting it's just 1 day in a 60 day season. There will be ducks to chase for everyone.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> dont listen to naysayers.
> 
> as a youth i loved opening afternoon when i drew as a kid. my dad even fibbed (statute of limitations i hope) and said i was 12 when i was really 10yr old. i went thru hunters safety early.....my dad cut the stock on my H&R 20 and my first hunt was NQPT at 10 years old. my first duck was 2 hooded merganzers with 1 shot (they were taking off running on the water. I shot at the lead duck and killed the last 2. lol. make those memories with her...you only get a couple shots at making them til they are all growed up.


Remember the 10:00AM opening times?
The dreaded 100 point hen mallard point system?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Remember the 10:00AM opening times?
> The dreaded 100 point hen mallard point system?


i don't. this woulda been 1980. it was a point system tho, and i remember navigating in the ditch (in the corn) into our field in the dark. so i believe opening time was normal time. also remember setting in boat while my dad and uncle set up the spread........and the birds i shot landed right before shooting time...my uncle yelled at the birds at shooting time to get them up for me to shoot at.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm sure many have done this before. He may be the first guy to admit he's done it with the intent of having the youth not actually shoot. 

Con- Seems like a potential girl or boy Youth Hunter lost a spot to a Youth Observer's dad. 
Pro- I applaud you for getting a young girl involved in the outdoors. 

It never would have crossed my mind to do this during the years my daughter's participated (observed) but did not actually shoot(hunt).


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Brougham said:


> I'm sure many have done this before. He may be the first guy to admit he's done it with the intent of having the youth not actually shoot.
> 
> Con- Seems like a potential girl or boy Youth Hunter lost a spot to a Youth Observer's dad.
> Pro- I applaud you for getting a young girl involved in the outdoors.
> ...


I can appreciate that perspective. The only correction that I would make is that a Youth Hunter "lost" the spot to a Youth Observer (and by extension the hunter's dad lost his spot to an observer's dad). And as I stated above, if the focus is not on the kill itself, then what was really "lost?" Either way we are getting a youth in the field to carry on our tradition.

I knew my post would get push-back and I was admittedly hesitant to even say anything. But hey, that's the purpose of discussion...maybe I'll see things differently next time around...or maybe she'll be ready to gun on her own anyway and we can all find the next controversy to unravel.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

LumberJ said:


> This is my first year applying for the reserved hunts. I don't see it as just for Youths to shoot ducks, I see it as a special spot for them to experience a hunt in a way that will help light that fire. You should definitely put in for your kiddos next season! My daughter didn't gun on the Youth early season either, but she was excited to get up early to watch wood ducks bomb into our spread for her Veteran Grandpa to dust a limit.


It would be interesting to hear if the DNR/CO's see it the same way. 

I hope for you and your daughter's sake that it is a positive experience.


----------



## Holmesd87 (Sep 22, 2021)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> its really no different from any other hunt. its just you won't get rejected at the door. lol.
> 
> show up 30 minutes early (5am) or (10:30am) and get yer card.


I guess that’s what I thought it was. The card shows which spot you can hunt in?


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Holmesd87 said:


> I guess that’s what I thought it was. The card shows which spot you can hunt in?


All the parties for the hunt go in a draw. The draw then happens, which establishes the pick order. When it's your turn in the pick order, you pick whichever zone you like that happens to still be open/unoccupied.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Holmesd87 said:


> I guess that’s what I thought it was. The card shows which spot you can hunt in?


think of it as.....the number on your card is tossed into a bucket. they draw numbers to establish picking order. when your number is called, you go up to the board and pick a spot. helps to have some scouting knowledge of what spots are historically good or are currently "holding birds" when you pick your spot. We've all seen people drawn first and take the worst zone on the property. try not to be that guy.


----------



## Holmesd87 (Sep 22, 2021)

Sounds good. Thanks for info!


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

LumberJ said:


> Still working out the details in my head on how we'll manage sitting in the marsh. She's more accustomed to bank-sitting.


Maybe bring a jet sled and a couple of the throwable boat cushions?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Maybe bring a jet sled and a couple of the throwable boat cushions?


agree. jet sled does a lot of duties in marsh/corn. dog stands do great wonders for kids as well.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Maybe bring a jet sled and a couple of the throwable boat cushions?


Yup, Jet sled and cushions are at the top of the list. I think between that, a camp chair, and the boat itself we can have all possible depths covered depending on the zone we get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

1 for 4. Nayanquing Point opening morning. Taking a youth with us. He's going to love it. First duck hunt


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Holmesd87 said:


> I got second weekend at Fish Point. This is my first reserved hunt, I have no idea how this works.


Make an effort to make it to their open house opening week, you'll get a lot of info and questions answered. Make sure to get there plenty early on the day of your hunt so you can talk to staff and get things straightened out ahead of time.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

There are kill sheets posted to pick out the best zones.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> opening morning, shi


you lucky dog. can I join your group?  0 for 0. decide to use $5 and buy a chicken sandwich from Popeye.


----------



## fishjump (Jul 28, 2007)

Will there be any manager updates online for field conditions prior to the reserve hunts?


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Good luck on the "youth observer" during the reserved hunt scenario, it all depends on not running into certain CO's. Heres one that happened to me:

In past years, I drew a reserved hunt Sunday AM, and my Dad drew Sunday PM. I took a few friends out with me Sunday AM and didnt quite finish my limit, so told Dad to put me on the PM card as absentee. I got checked on the way in from the AM, and then on the way out for the PM hunt (same CO). CO said i was only allowed one reserved hunt and didnt allow me to hunt the PM. I would also say it was legal "on paper" but wasnt worth the argument with an officer to me.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bigeejakes said:


> Good luck on the "youth observer" during the reserved hunt scenario, it all depends on not running into certain CO's. Heres one that happened to me:
> 
> In past years, I drew a reserved hunt Sunday AM, and my Dad drew Sunday PM. I took a few friends out with me Sunday AM and didnt quite finish my limit, so told Dad to put me on the PM card as absentee. I got checked on the way in from the AM, and then on the way out for the PM hunt (same CO). CO said i was only allowed one reserved hunt and didnt allow me to hunt the PM. I would also say it was legal "on paper" but wasnt worth the argument with an officer to me.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


not legal. you are participating in 2 draws. If you woulda passed in the morning, you might have been able to pull it off.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> not legal. you are participating in 2 draws. If you woulda passed in the morning, you might have been able to pull it off.


Thats true.... We probably did pass in the morning (its been quite a few years ago),the pm group wouldnt have out me on the tag if we participated in the am.. 

Either way, the moral of the story is I've learned that pushing the "grey" areas of the laws and rules leaves it up for interpretation... Often times trying to find "loopholes" doesnt work out the way you think..

This is all just an "unintended consequence" of removing the minimum age and Hunter safety requirement... 10+ years ago, to be legally licensed, a youth hunter would have to be 12 and passed Hunter safety.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bigeejakes said:


> Thats true.... We probably did pass in the morning (its been quite a few years ago),the pm group wouldnt have out me on the tag if we participated in the am..
> 
> Either way, the moral of the story is I've learned that pushing the "grey" areas of the laws and rules leaves it up for interpretation... Often times trying to find "loopholes" doesnt work out the way you think..
> 
> ...


as long as the youth has an apprentice license. doesn't bother me. don't care if they gunnin or not. its such a small percentage that may use it for the wrong reasons...its not worth arguing about. the ones that use it for the right reasons outweigh it
.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I always error on the side of more hunting...bunch of youth haters out there.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

fishjump said:


> Will there be any manager updates online for field conditions prior to the reserve hunts?


Was kinda wondering the same thing. I know they gave us a sheet with the field conditions at NQP last year opening weekend. I'm sure they will do the same thing this year. 

Sounds like the corn is good throughout the entire state. I don't think the managed areas would be any different on that. We're going to FP opening weekend. I have a general idea of which end of the fields flood first and will be prepared to ask for additional information as needed come pick time.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Didnt see a whole lot of birds at nqp a couple days ago. I was surprised


----------



## fishjump (Jul 28, 2007)

I spoke to someone at NP today. 3-5k birds there and should be a good opener. Most zones will have enough water to float decoys. Except for 1 or 2 of the zones.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

Just got back from nayanquings open house. Looking good there this year. Field conditions are online. Draws are the same as last year. Party leader gets the card at the window. The draw is on 107.1 fm. No limit on single hunters in the fields. 5k ducks on the area


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

That's good news


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

eye-sore said:


> Didnt see a whole lot of birds at nqp a couple days ago. I was surprised


From what ive seen there so far this year the birds are holding away from the roads and not all in the refuge. Opening morning at nqp should be a barrel burner.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Tunaman said:


> Just got back from nayanquings open house. Looking good there this year. Field conditions are online. Draws are the same as last year. Party leader gets the card at the window. The draw is on 107.1 fm. No limit on single hunters in the fields. 5k ducks on the area


Will the marshes still be outside of the draw?


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

You will have to get in the draw to hunt the marshes inside nayanquings boundaries


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Yea I believe they are not in the refuge, there was barely any water there sun


----------

